# Yukon furnace parts



## RPR (Dec 22, 2021)

Hi, I'm new to this site and I found it while searching for parts for my 5-year-old Yukon Husky wood/oil furnace. Because of this site I learned that Yukon is no longer in business. Does anyone know a source for parts? I would like to purchase a supply of parts unique to the furnace.
Thanks in advance
RPR


----------



## brenndatomu (Dec 23, 2021)

Supposedly they were selling their parts inventory to another company and they were supposed to continue to have that stuff available...I did some digging (just out of curiosity) a few weeks ago and didn't come up with anything at all...if you find something out, please post it here.
Just curious, what are you looking for?


----------



## RPR (Dec 23, 2021)

I can't find any parts on the net. I'm looking for parts that are unique to my Yukon, like the pot liner damper solenoid etc.  I don' t want to end up needing a part and having to search for it.


----------



## brenndatomu (Dec 23, 2021)

RPR said:


> I can't find any parts on the net. I'm looking for parts that are unique to my Yukon, like the pot liner damper solenoid etc.  I don' t want to end up needing a part and having to search for it.


I think I still have a used pot liner and solenoid for a Husky...I would have to verify the exact condition, but pretty sure they are used but good.


----------



## RPR (Dec 23, 2021)

Could you send me some pictures and how much you want and where you're located? 
Also, why do have used ones?
Thanks


----------



## brenndatomu (Dec 23, 2021)

I will get some pics for you...and I'm in NE Ohio.
I just have some parts laying around yet from when I had a Husky...I bought it used and totally went through it before I installed it...so replaced some wear items even though they weren't shot...kept them around for emergency spares I guess...and just haven't purged after selling the Yukon.
I think I still have a good LP/NG burner for it too...it was gas when I got it...I ran oil...the people I sold it to wanted the oil burner...I offered either one to them.


----------



## RPR (Dec 23, 2021)

brenndatomu said:


> I will get some pics for you...and I'm in NE Ohio.
> I just have some parts laying around yet from when I had a Husky...I bought it used and totally went through it before I installed it...so replaced some wear items even though they weren't shot...kept them around for emergency spares I guess...and just haven't purged after selling the Yukon.
> I think I still have a good LP/NG burner for it too...it was gas when I got it...I ran oil...the people I sold it to wanted the oil burner...I offered either one to them.


Ok thanks I'll wait for the pictures


----------



## brenndatomu (Dec 31, 2021)

I haven't forgot about you @RPR , I got a pic of the pot liner, but haven't had a chance to test the solenoid yet...oh, and I looked for the gas burner unit, couldn't find it...then I remembered that the people that bought my Husky decided to take both burners because they were supposed to be getting access to gas soon...


----------



## brenndatomu (Dec 31, 2021)

Looks like there are no parts anymore...





						Yukon calling it quits
					

I had a Yukon, I was rooting for them! But ultimately it was a 70's design, and they never updated it...and they rode that old mule for every penny!  It had a huge firebox and honestly I had done some mods to mine trying to get to to burn cleaner (and I succeeded too, but then it also got...




					www.hearth.com


----------



## RPR (Dec 31, 2021)

brenndatomu said:


> I haven't forgot about you @RPR , I got a pic of the pot liner, but haven't had a chance to test the solenoid yet...oh, and I looked for the gas burner unit, couldn't find it...then I remembered that the people that bought my Husky decided to take both burners because they were supposed to be getting access to gas soon...


No problem whenever you get a chance.


----------



## RobM1 (Jan 4, 2022)

I ended up here because it seems like my damper solonoid  is in the process of dying. FML! If there is a used one that somebody else doesn't have dibs on I would be interested.


----------



## RPR (Jan 4, 2022)

Those solenoids must be available from someone. Does anyone have any idea where to look?


----------



## glenmasoncage (Jan 6, 2022)

RobM1 Just picked up a solenoid, control board, and pyrolite liner from here for my Yukon Husky/eagle I: https://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/xref/WoodCoal/YukonFurnace/EagleIHuskyLWO112LWG112​​I ordered it yesterday, and it came today, which blew my mind. Kind of makes sense though, since it turns out they are local to me.​


----------



## brenndatomu (Jan 6, 2022)

glenmasoncage said:


> RobM1 Just picked up a solenoid, control board, and pyrolite liner from here for my Yukon Husky/eagle I: https://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/xref/WoodCoal/YukonFurnace/EagleIHuskyLWO112LWG112​​I ordered it yesterday, and it came today, which blew my mind. Kind of makes sense though, since it turns out they are local to me.​


Is there any names/numbers on the solenoid that could be used to source one in the future, if this vendor runs out of them?
Also, maybe a good picture of it?


----------



## RPR (Jan 6, 2022)

Thanks I'll order some parts today


----------



## Upstate NYer (Jan 6, 2022)

I recently found a company selling left over Yukon husky stove parts. They did not have many parts and they are expensive. They had pyrolite chambers and computer boards for the draft control.  






						Replacement stove parts | Woodman's Parts Plus | Stove Gas Wood Stove Parts
					

Woodman's Parts Plus offers over 20,000 in stock parts for your wood, coal, gas, oil or pellet unit, as well as barbecues and outdoor power equipment. Over 400 old and current manufacturers, with unique parts and patterns.




					www.woodmanspartsplus.com


----------



## RPR (Jan 6, 2022)

yes they're expensive but I bought what I thought would go


----------



## brenndatomu (Jan 6, 2022)

Here is the source of the Deltrol solenoid 57410-60 24vdc c7 continuous 8W 
https://deltrol-controls.com/de/products/solenoids/tubular-solenoids/med16x1125
I see there are some on ebay too...


----------



## DocB (Jan 12, 2022)

Does anyone happen to know whether one of the Lynn "Timesaver" universal cylindrical combustion chamber liners (probably their #11) will fit a Yukon Eagle ii (LWO-168)?  (Of course, I would have to cut a hole for the oil burner blast tube). Or is it worthwhile to attempt a Kaowool blanket installation?  Alternatively, should I forget about all that and pay the premium to get the exact replacement liner from Woodman's Parts?  

I installed a replacement liner from Yukon years ago, and I remember even that required a bit of trimming of the outer diameter to get a good fit (Yukon suggested my combustion chamber itself might have become out-of-round, but it wasn't; the old liner needed to go, but I hadn't let it get so bad that the chamber warped).

My location (in the Southeast) means that there are very few HVAC guys who want to work on anything other than modern, gas furnaces or heat pumps.  As much as I'd like to hire someone else to worry about the details, I don't think I'm going to find that "someone else."  Those who are willing to work on the thing don't do anything beyond throwing a new nozzle at the burner, and maybe cleaning the electrodes.  No pressure or vacuum gauges, no smoke test, no draft gauge, no combustion analyzer.....


----------



## Garutrough (Jan 18, 2022)

I'm new to the forum bust just read that the yukon company went out of business. My dad had an lwo-112 put in 34 yesterday ago in what is now my house. It is still in operation. I have a few new spare parts that I would be willing to part with. A couple years ago I had to replace the firebox so that whole kit came with some things I already had new on hand. Here is what I have new...
Pot liner
Smoke shelf (both sections)
Full set of firebrick
Oil burner gasket

Let me know if you are interested and we can figure out the logistics.


----------



## stoutoak (Jan 31, 2022)

Garutrough said:


> I'm new to the forum bust just read that the yukon company went out of business. My dad had an lwo-112 put in 34 yesterday ago in what is now my house. It is still in operation. I have a few new spare parts that I would be willing to part with. A couple years ago I had to replace the firebox so that whole kit came with some things I already had new on hand. Here is what I have new...
> Pot liner
> Smoke shelf (both sections)
> Full set of firebrick
> ...


I'm interested in these spare parts.  I'm in New Hampshire.


----------



## jonlf350 (Feb 2, 2022)

Hello, new to the forum, I have an older LWO-112 furnace I'm also having issues with.  I recently bought the house and the furnace was installed years ago, possibly as old at the late 70s or early 80s.  The woodsman parts plus lists a few parts for the LWO-112 however they must be for a newer model than mine.  This furnace had not been run in years, I replaced wires that were chewed through by mice, replaced the defective thermistor, was able to find a part number off my old damper solenoid and get a superseded  part number for that from the manufacturer, soldered in a new capacitor and switch to the circuit board, among other things.  My problem now is with the blower and damper.  The blower doesn't seem to be pushing hard enough, with a raging fire it only gets the house up to 62 or 63 degrees unless it is in the 40s outside then it will hit 70.  The damper issue is that when I call for no heat the door will shut and then when I call for heat it doesn't have enough juice to open the door but if I pull the door open the solenoid will hold it open. Then when I slide the switch on the circuit board to the other position it keeps the door open all the time.  I'm running out of patience so any help would be much appreciated. Also I need a secondary air tube as that is rotted from lack of care.  Thank you.


----------



## Garutrough (Feb 2, 2022)

stoutoak said:


> I'm interested in these spare parts.  I'm in New Hampshire.


Which of the parts are you wanting? Send me a personal message with at least your zip code so I can start figuring out shipping costs.


----------



## stoutoak (Feb 2, 2022)

Garutrough said:


> Which of the parts are you wanting? Send me a personal message with at least your zip code so I can start figuring out shipping costs.


The system won't let me send you a message.  Can you try sending me a message?  I'm primarily interested in the bricks.  My zip code is 03833.


----------



## lfc387 (Feb 10, 2022)

Looking to see if anyone has parts for sale.


----------



## DSMosher (Jun 14, 2022)

Garutrough said:


> I'm new to the forum bust just read that the yukon company went out of business. My dad had an lwo-112 put in 34 yesterday ago in what is now my house. It is still in operation. I have a few new spare parts that I would be willing to part with. A couple years ago I had to replace the firebox so that whole kit came with some things I already had new on hand. Here is what I have new...
> Pot liner
> Smoke shelf (both sections)
> Full set of firebrick
> ...


Thanks for the post.
I just found out today that Yukon is OOB.
I could really use 2 12x6x2 Firebrick if still available.
I found a couple of other things I needed locally.


----------



## DSMosher (Jun 15, 2022)

stoutoak said:


> The system won't let me send you a message.  Can you try sending me a message?  I'm primarily interested in the bricks.  My zip code is 03833.


If you have a couple of 12 x 6 x 2 bricks I would be interested.  DSMosher


----------



## Cbates101 (Jul 6, 2022)

Garutrough said:


> I'm new to the forum bust just read that the yukon company went out of business. My dad had an lwo-112 put in 34 yesterday ago in what is now my house. It is still in operation. I have a few new spare parts that I would be willing to part with. A couple years ago I had to replace the firebox so that whole kit came with some things I already had new on hand. Here is what I have new...
> Pot liner
> Smoke shelf (both sections)
> Full set of firebrick
> ...


Do you still have this pot liner?


----------

